# Did my nerite snail poop a parasite? (6 large photos)



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had the little guy for about 6 months now, he's from Petco. I switch him from tank to tank depending on how much algae needs to be eaten up. He lives between 3 tanks. This morning he was right up front and this white thing was coming out of him!  I took a series of photos. Normal snail poop is brown, this thing was pure white and looked like a worm. Not a live worm  What do you guys think?


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is haha, but it looks like it has a little bit of brown in it (last two photos), maybe it's what he's been eating?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Weird. I have seen light olive green poop that is kinda white-ish but it never looked like that. I have never seen my nerite poop so maybe theirs is different from my trapdoor snails in terms of shape? Normally its kinda fuzzyish like and not looking like a white crab leg...


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

^ LOL! That's what I thought it was at first!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I know, right? It was so gross and creepy. Haven't seen any poop like it since thank goodness.


----------

